
Nationalism and the Tech Community - hunglee2
https://www.thehidinghand.com/2019/Nationalism-and-the-Tech-Community/
======
gumby
I am pretty profoundly anti-nationalist. Nevertheless this, as framed, is
disturbing:

> Taken literally and self-critically, the description of a transnational
> professional class whose members are increasingly more at ease among
> themselves than with many of their fellow citizens fits the tech community
> quite well. The same characteristics that make this community special - the
> strength of the network, the willingness to help each other, the ability to
> form bonds across countries - also make it more and more detached from the
> rest of the population in each nation.

I think it's the last part -- "more detached" \-- that worries me.

~~~
Aloha
I dont think my country is intrinsically better than any other country, but I
do think we have some cultural advantages in certain areas, and I also am sure
as hell going to put my fellow countrymen first over someone who lives half
way around the world.

Simply put, You take care of your neighbors before you take care of the next
town over. While I may not always like my countrymen, I have to live and work
with them day to day, so of course I'm going to put their well-being first.

This opinion however has led people to call me a nationalist.

